# false morels?



## tekhipee (Oct 24, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4m1J0uBHFxBS3ZlUzZSQnpFd0E/edit?usp=drive_web

Are These False Morels?


----------



## botr (Apr 28, 2013)

I cant access the link. Where do the caps attach to the stalk? Is the entire stalk and cap hollow?


----------



## tekhipee (Oct 24, 2012)

[/url]

hopefully this worked. Caps not attached. The stems looked hollow. I pulled these from our pick. Found about 18 last night. As I was washing them, I thought to myself, WAIT A MINUTE......and got scared. So I pulled them and took this picture. They all grew near one another in a certain patch. - Madison County, IL


----------



## tekhipee (Oct 24, 2012)

One more with a a better underneath


----------



## cdpeery (May 1, 2013)

look like half free morels to me, also called dogpeckers. good for eating, milder flavor than other morels. on the missouri conservation site search edible mushrooms. they have a decent id guide


----------



## tekhipee (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome thanks!


----------



## botr (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, please compare for yourself to be sure. I never eat them it the caps are attached that way. Im just a paranoid mushroom hunter. Never bothered to expand my def. of what an edible Morel is. I would have just assumed them false and passed on them.


----------



## ih8daryl2 (May 1, 2013)

Half frees.


----------

